# Typhoon project "Nighthawk"



## ReVo (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey everyone! I had a minute and I just thought I would post a pic of my little project. I'm in the throws of media blasting and painting so I figured now that I found most of the parts for her I would mock her up. I know she isn't equipped with all standard parts but the majority are original schwinn. Frame forks chain guard handlebars and clover sprocket are from the factory. She's a march 65 as well. I seriously don't mean to offend anyone with what in doing to her. She's gonna be a rider. No frame mods will be made.
I'm going with the black it came from the factory in with white pinstripes. Red pins on the wheels. The tank is from a J. C. Higgins, fenders from a deluxe hornet. Hope you all like it...
More pics as I get her closer to being finished.

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 9, 2013)

One more with the rear rack...

-Ron-


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice bike. Where you get those nice looking tires?


----------



## mruiz (Sep 24, 2013)

*Ron*

Good looking projest, I like the handle bars. I see the fenders.
 Mitch


----------



## ReVo (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm getting her painted little by little. Can't wait to get her riding!
Unfortunately I'm not using those handlebars on it... The crossbar was added by someone years ago. They are too far gone to clean up the chrome as well. I bought some nicer ones for it without the bar. Might part with them though...
As for the tires, I got them from a local bike shop. They are sunlite kenda something or another's. I can get a closer look at them and give you the actual name and brand later on tonight.

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, I'm making progress of sorts. I got the frame media blasted and the rear fender almost finished minus pinstripes and white accents. I found lots of pitting on the frame so I went to town with body filler. It was also cracked in front of the bb, so I welded it back up. The lower right rear bar was spilt so I brazed it back together.







Half of the tank is finished minus the Schwinn logo. 



The fender light is done and ready to go.



I did something special for the rear rack. I used truck bed coating on it to help protect it from scratches. It's gonna get used for sure so I figured why not. I also added a delta tail light to it.



I bought a truss rod bracket from a fellow caber and I'm currently in the process of building custom truss rods for it. I've got one almost done.







Hopefully I get this thing done before spring... I wanna ride!

-Ron-


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2013)

kool.........


----------



## ReVo (Dec 5, 2013)

Got the rear fender all finished! 







-Ron-


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 5, 2013)

~~~~~~~Very nice work~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ReVo (Dec 5, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> ~~~~~~~Very nice work~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Thank you very much!

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally got my repop chain guard painted! 




~Ron~


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 22, 2014)

You have the makings of a nice cruiser,keep up the good work.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good!
Liking the trussrods:


----------



## ReVo (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got the front fender pinstriped and finished! 









I also got this in the mail today... Waiting on the second one. It's the icing on the cake! 



~Ron~


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## ReVo (Jan 26, 2014)

One painted frame... Getting close to final assembly!




~Ron~


----------



## skindel (Jan 26, 2014)

*lookin good*

my phantom project should arrive at your door any day--use the same colors please


----------



## ReVo (Jan 26, 2014)

I actually wouldn't mind doing another one. It's been a lot of fun making it my own. Not so sure if I want to make a career out of it though! What year is your phantom?

~Ron~


----------



## skindel (Jan 26, 2014)

*The mythical 49er*



ReVo said:


> I actually wouldn't mind doing another one. It's been a lot of fun making it my own. Not so sure if I want to make a career out of it though! What year is your phantom?
> 
> ~Ron~




Its a 49 and all the chrome is done but i am not happy with the S-2's i will not rechrome any more knurled rims --Its all stripped and primed and ready to shoot- i got the stencil kit and decal kit its just i acquired several others along the way and decided i really didn't like them.  Quess i am at the same point you are--As far as doing any more restores I make sure they are older prewar bikes and its worth the effort-- all the postwar bikes are good practice and your decision to break away from originality has afforded you a lot of freedom to use style as you like--I saw a bike with those kinda lights in the spokes attached at hub in such away that if they were rockets they would spin the wheel--i bet it looks good at night--if those ballooners are to tight they do make a 26 by 1.95 that will still fill that fender and fit those rims. good luck


----------



## ReVo (Jan 31, 2014)

skindel said:


> Its a 49 and all the chrome is done but i am not happy with the S-2's i will not rechrome any more knurled rims --Its all stripped and primed and ready to shoot- i got the stencil kit and decal kit its just i acquired several others along the way and decided i really didn't like them.  Quess i am at the same point you are--As far as doing any more restores I make sure they are older prewar bikes and its worth the effort-- all the postwar bikes are good practice and your decision to break away from originality has afforded you a lot of freedom to use style as you like--I saw a bike with those kinda lights in the spokes attached at hub in such away that if they were rockets they would spin the wheel--i bet it looks good at night--if those ballooners are to tight they do make a 26 by 1.95 that will still fill that fender and fit those rims. good luck




Hopefully someday I will be able to afford a phantom like yours. Until then I will have to settle on this old girl. 
I remember seeing those style lights on eBay. Very neat! The 2.125 tires fit in the fenders great, but I will keep that in mind for the next project! Thank you very much, I've been doing my best!

~Ron~


----------

